# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  کدام برد  آردوئینو برای شروع بهتر است.

## sepehr-nejati

سوالم حتما تکراری ولی تو تایپیک ها پیدا نکردم
من قبلا از Raspberry Pi  استفاده کرم و با میکرو arm هم زیاد کار کردم.
برای تست آردوئینو کدوم برد بهتره البته من فقط میخوام تست کنم و برد ARM آردوینو Due مطمنا بدردم نمیخوره.

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

نظر منو بخوای UNO R3

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
اگه قبلا الکترونیک کار کردی و دانش استفاده از برد برد و ... رو داری اردیونو نانو رو پیشنهاد میکنم
وگرنه همون uno بهترین گذینه است
البته خودتو محدود به اینها نکن و سریع برو سراغ برد های دیگه
موفق باشی

----------


## alireza.alavi2015

سلام



> البته خودتو محدود به اینها نکن و سریع برو سراغ برد های دیگه


چه بوردی منظور شما هست؟
خودتون از چی استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## Shahab0nline

سلام

برای شروع بهترین انتخاب همون آردوینو UNO هست
اما بعد از اینکه شروع کردید و کار کردید
سعی کنید برد های مختلف و حتی برند های مختلف رو بررسی کنید
چون بعضی مواقع در انجام پروژه ها امکاناتی از بردتون نیاز دارید که باید برید سراغ یک برد دیگه

موفق باشید

----------

